# Oostwold 2019



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2019)

My traditional visit to the Oostwold airshow was last monday. Met Hohun, one of the members of this forum and saw a nice show. Her some photo's I took:

Vultee BT-13A Valiant






Tigermoth from Seppe





ALways there, the FokkerFour, Fokker S.11 aircraft.





Piper L21B of the Dutch Airforce Hitoric Flight





Some self-build aircraft









This Volkwagen Beetle was deiving around





P51D Damn Yankee, the aircraft owned by the host of this show, Tom Kars van der Meulen.





And his T6.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2019)

Glider, Dutch Thunder Yaks, Cessna and Pitts Special

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2019)

Warbirds! The first picture is my favorite of the day (love those flimsy Spitfires, eh Terry?)

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2019)

A few random ones. Loved the Hunter. It's been a while since I saw one.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Jun 13, 2019)

great shots Marcel.

agree the first Spitfire picture is brilliant !


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2019)

Excellent pics Marcel. Looks like it was a great day.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 13, 2019)

Great pics Marcel, and glad the weather was good. Looks like it was a good line-up too.
Great pic of the 'flimsy' Spitfire !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)

With Terry.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 13, 2019)

Spitty is a beaut but the Seafury really looks the business.

Jeff


----------



## Marcel (Jun 13, 2019)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Spitty is a beaut but the Seafury really looks the business.
> 
> Jeff


It's massive isn't it? It's also tremendously fast. Somehow it looks even more impressive than the Jug, which looks like a pregnant cow when on the ground. Loved both aircraft, though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 13, 2019)

Great shots Marcel!


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 16, 2019)

Sweet shots Marcel


----------



## at6 (Jun 16, 2019)

Marcel said:


> My traditional visit to the Oostwold airshow was last monday. Met Hohun, one of the members of this forum and saw a nice show. Her some photo's I took:
> 
> Vultee BT-13A Valiant
> View attachment 541633
> ...


Bacon for the Harvard.


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 28, 2019)

Sweet Marcel, good to see these on the forum in full size.


----------

